# Fixing Toe/Heel Drag



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Hey, I'm trying to find a better angle for my bindings to minimize Toe and heel drag this winter and was wondering what would be good for some large bindings and a 28 board waist. I know next time to look for something that is wider, but I think i should consider a more out-step stance in the mean time. Would rotating the bindings out more from each other be good for the park, groomers, and a bit of backcountry?:dunno: What is the max angle to have the bindings at for a intermediate boarder? Thanks! 

P.S. I know this sounds confusing, but I can answer more q's if it can help! :laugh:


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

it really is all personal preference. what size boots do you have? maybe widening your stance a bit? since the board tapers in the center and gets wider at the ends? some boots are notorious for having large shells. like DC.

but knowing your boot size will help us


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> it really is all personal preference. what size boots do you have? maybe widening your stance a bit? since the board tapers in the center and gets wider at the ends? some boots are notorious for having large shells. like DC.
> 
> but knowing your boot size will help us


i'm a size 11.5 boot, but i haven't bought any yet. i'm probably going to get something burton though... i thought about widening my stance but i am kinda heavy for my board and this morning put a bunch of old books underneath and at the widest stance had the board bending a good 6-8 inches- kinda scaring me...


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Sit down. Grab a drink. Relax. You're more than fine. A 280 waist is much more than enough to have no drag.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

nos said:


> Sit down. Grab a drink. Relax. You're more than fine. A 280 waist is much more than enough to have no drag.


really? because i had a lot of drag when i set the board up last month to fool around with...


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

did you actually ride? or did you just mess around on a board?


----------



## gidget_man (Apr 4, 2009)

Unless you have your bindings set as close together as you can get them with 0/0 angles, you shouldn't have a problem. I wear size 13 and I wouldn't even think to be worried on a 280.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> did you actually ride? or did you just mess around on a board?


I actually ride, it's just this is my first board besides from rentals over the last few years. My feet grew three sizes since january (AKA my most recent trip) so I have to completely relook this now... :dunno:

I bought the board at the end of the season. That's why I have only messed around on this board so far...


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Shit, I just went to romes site and found out the waist was 247... thats a real FML moment :laugh:

I got no idea why I thought 280... :dunno:


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah that changes things! What stance do you ride at? How far apart are your bindings? Can you provide us with a picture?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

nos said:


> Yeah that changes things! What stance do you ride at? How far apart are your bindings? Can you provide us with a picture?


i ride goofy and a bit more wide than narrow. i really don't have much to say because i took the bindings off an packed them up to keep the camber fine and dandy over the summer. i may have a pic i took in the spring- i'll take a look.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i found something on facebook, but i'm not sure if i changed them later on. just shoot if you have more q's










PS- the stickers are a lot more awesome now!!! don't let these be your opinion of me, hahahha


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

We need to see your boots strapped in to your bindings.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

nos said:


> We need to see your boots strapped in to your bindings.


i got to buy new ones this winter :laugh:
irony....

i can show you in my nike twilight sneakers, though... they are pretty darn thick...


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

put your boots in binders like you were strapped in, put your board on a flat surface and tip it up untilthe toes of your boots hit the surface, if thats more than 45 degrees you are probably ok, but its not an exact measurement. most people rarely angle their bord more than 45 degrees to the snow unless you are carving super hard (jn which case you won't be starting a thread like this) but of course you will sink in the snow a bit too, so its an estimate


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i'll post a pic wearing them tomorrow if i have time


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I wear size 11 boots and my board is the same or lesser width. See if you can go down half a size. Usually you can go half a size lower for boots than your normal shoes.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Mooz said:


> I wear size 11 boots and my board is the same or lesser width. See if you can go down half a size. Usually you can go half a size lower for boots than your normal shoes.


this about a 1/2 size down already. i'm pretty sure i will be wearing 12's this fall.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Here are some pics i took today with the bindings. I wore my Twilight's because they were my thickest sneaker and my hiking boots were too small .

In all pics the bindings are at -15, +15.









Here are the pics with my bindings on the farthest out inserts:

















Here are the pics with the bindings in one insert (my usual setting):

















Help is muchly appreciated!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Need to center your binding. Looks like you might have to turn the binding inserts 90 degrees to do. Can not be sure looks like the picture is taken at a slight angle but looks like a 2 inch heel hand and a 1 inch toe hang. Looks like you might get a 1/4 inch out of bringing your heel cup in all the way.

If you are getting new boots this winter I would look at low profile ones to keep your current set up. Would also help to see your snowboard boots in them. Sneakers are a bit smaller profile then boots are.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Need to center your binding. Looks like you might have to turn the binding inserts 90 degrees to do. Can not be sure looks like the picture is taken at a slight angle but looks like a 2 inch heel hand and a 1 inch toe hang. Looks like you might get a 1/4 inch out of bringing your heel cup in all the way.
> 
> If you are getting new boots this winter I would look at low profile ones to keep your current set up. Would also help to see your snowboard boots in them. Sneakers are a bit smaller profile then boots are.


ok. i think the heel cup is already in but i'll check. i don't have boots to show right not, just some hiking boots. i will be sure to rotate the plate too. thanks!


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

posting pics with sneakers is 100% pointless, are we just supposed to guess how big your boots are?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

yeah, because i don't have any


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

YOu cant really use shoes because snowboard boots typically have a large spine up the back..and some boots like Burtons forward lean more than other boots which puts your foot in a totally different position. No point centering anything until you get your boots.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> YOu cant really use shoes because snowboard boots typically have a large spine up the back..and some boots like Burtons forward lean more than other boots which puts your foot in a totally different position. No point centering anything until you get your boots.


+1 on this entire comment.


----------

